# changement de pseudo AOL (AIM) ?



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2004)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Quelqu'un sait il s'il est possible de changer de pseudo chez AOL (utilisation AIM vers 4.3... Mac OS 9.1) ??

merci...

LeCcM


----------



## imac03 (25 Août 2004)

Il suffit que tu ailles te re inscrire sur la page inscription AIM.
Mais au prealable cree toi une nouvelle adresse email.
Je l'ai deja fait aucun souci.....


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (25 Août 2004)

imac03 a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit que tu ailles te re inscrire sur la page inscription AIM.
> Mais au prealable cree toi une nouvelle adresse email.
> Je l'ai deja fait aucun souci.....



merci beaucoup imac03, j'essaye de ce pas...


----------

